# Ugh! I think I'm getting wisdom teeth.



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds like wisdome teeth to me. 

My wisdome teeth started to bother me at about 16-17yrs old, and they STILL do (I'm 22yrs old now) 

I have full intentions to get mine pulled, just never make the appointment to get it done. They get infected about twice a year and they cause pain about once every 3-4 months. They don't just come up then first time you get pain They sorta float around for a bit, coming up, going down. 

I suggest you get it pulled. Actually if you don't pull your bottom wisdome teeth they can cause major problems later in life because there is a major nerve that runs right along that tooth. 

I've only talked to two people about the procedure of getting them pulled. My hubby, who was in ALOT of pain, but also has a VERY low pain tolerance. My sister got all 4 of hers done at once with very little discomfort. She has a high pain tolerance.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

I only have the uppers -- the lower wisdom teeth have never grown. However, these uppers will need to be pulled pretty soon. It's a good idea, especially if they're already giving you issues...and the longer you wait to get it done, the tougher the proceedure is supposed to be...but don't take my word for it, everyone is different. Also an infected wisdom tooth can get pretty nasty, I've heard of an infection in one that hadn't "erupted" yet that spread to the jaw bone. o;o


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! I'll definatly have to try to get them pulled then. Thats annoying if they just come up and down and keep causing pain! And with it on the bottom I would want to get them out. 

Well, hopefully it isn't too much discomfort having them out, but even if it is I'll be glad to just be done with it. Hopefully yours don't cause you too much more trouble - that must be annoying to have them infected every few months!

That would be scary if the infection spread through the jaw Cheshire! I'll have to try to get mine out as soon as possible!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I've actually heard of tooth infections spreading into the brain...that's a bit freaky!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have the same issue as Tiff. Mine don't bother me quite that often but they will flare up every now and then (usually once a year unless I do something to set it off like eat wierd). Mine have been bothering me off and on since I was about 18 (I'm now 25) but they never have grown all the way in. I am scared about getting them taken out because I know they will have to break them up to get to the whole thing :?.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Ugh sounds exactly what I went through. The sore spot burst, now I have a tooth coming through. Im also getting wicked terrible migranes, but Im not getting it removed until the other three start growing in too, so they can go all at once.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

ohh i HATE wisdom teeth  im actually going to the dentist tomorrow because i need to get mine pulled because one it blocking another tooth from coming threw. lol but im glad im getting them out while im young so the roots dont get to deep


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, I'm finding out quickly that wisdom teeth are no fun!! Do you think I should have them looked at now or should I wait till I know if any more grow in and then have the others taken out too? I'm just worried about letting this one get too big if it comes right through, because my teeth are very close together and any other teeth would just make them horribly crooked. And I can't really afford braces!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Also I'd suggest you to ask if a dentist can pull them out. I've heard some horror stories too but just ask proper local anesthesia and effective painkillers (that you can take after the operation) and you should be able to go through it without getting nightmares afterward. That's what I've heard people recommend you to do.

I assume I haven't got mine yet (I'm 20) though I'm not sure. When I was around 12-13 I got some kind of teeth back to my molars (also my upper and lower jaw) but they've never interfered me.

If it's possible, I'd consult my dentist now if I was you. Especially if you aren't sure what would be the best time to operate the teeth.

EDIT: What I've heard, condition of your teeth may have affects on your heart.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! I'll make an appointment to have them checked out as soon as possible!


----------

